# What is it



## Sandsifter (Feb 22, 2009)

Have been doing salt water aquariums for about 3 years, and this appeard within the last 72 hours and I don have a clue to what it is.Can anyone help?

Before you ask here are the test results on the tank, which I test every week. It is a 50 gal tank

PH 8.2 Ammonia .25 nitrate 0 nitrite 0 phosphate high 0.2 low 0.0

salinity 1.025

I do run a Prizm protein skimmer

this rock did come from another tank I had (upgraded from a 24 gal to a 50)


----------



## Sandsifter (Feb 22, 2009)

I attached photos or tried to. The items in question are dark round nodules


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Open an account on photobucket and then upload your pics full size and they will resize them scroll your mouse over the pic you want to upload and then just copy the img tag and paste it into the thread


----------

